# Particella NE come l'avverbio di luogo



## wloskielove

Ciao!

E' la prima volta che scrivo qui anche se leggo questo forum molto spesso, appena mi viene un dubbio 

Questa volta però non riesco a trovare da nessuna parte la soluzione alla mia domanda: se la particella "ne" sostituisce l'avverbio di luogo "da questo posto" perché.. funziona solo in alcuni casi? "Ne esco" e "ne vengo" sono gli unici esempi che trovo nelle grammatiche. OK, ci sono anche "me ne vado", "me ne parto" e "me ne torno" ma questi, almeno mi pare, essendo i verbi pronominali entrano in un'altra categoria...
Perché non si può dire "ne parto subito"? Perché non sento dire "ne torno"? Magari vale solo per alcuni verbi e per altri no? O forse sbaglio e si può usare tranquillamente?

E se la particella "ne" sostituisce "da questo posto", perché non si dice "te ne ho portato un souvenir (dalla Francia)"?

Sono curiosa delle vostre conclusioni


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao,

Si può usare il pronome ne anche con altri verbi come "uscire", "trarre" ad esempio: di questa situazione lui non è più capace di _uscirne_; di questa uccisione non si possono _trarrne_ molte conclusioni. Ma ora non me ne vengono in mente altri verbi.
Credo che lo si possa usare veramente, sempre che il verbo in questione permetta di fare questa costruzione, e "tornare" ci permette di farlo. Ad esempio: Non abito a Rio de Janeiro ma voglio tornare a Rio; Ieri ero a Rio e ne sono appena tornato.


wloskielove said:


> "te ne ho portato un souvenir (dalla Francia)


Pure io lo direi così!
Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, wloskielove, e benvenuta nel forum!
I tuoi esempi (ne parto subito, ne torno) sono corretti, anche se non li hai trovati nei vocabolari o su Internet. Esempi: sono venuto in questo luogo orribile, ma ne (ri)parto subito.  Sono andato in quell'ufficio, ma ne torno ''con la coda fra le gambe'', perché non ho ottenuto il lavoro...
Anche ''te ne ho portato un souvenir'' è corretto, però attenzione: siccome 'ne' può anche voler dire ''di ciò/di lui/di lei...'', affinché significhi ''da quel luogo'' bisogna che il contesto sia appropriato.  ''Sono stato in Francia e te ne porto un souvenir'': qui il 'ne' può voler dire ''dalla Francia'', ma anche ''della Francia (un souvenir tipico della Francia...).
Il post di GabrielH, sostanzialmente giusto quando estende il 'ne' ad altri verbi, mi dà l'occasione per un'osservazione: se nella stessa frase c'è già un complemento introdotto da 'di' oppure da 'da', non ci vuole più il 'ne' (sarebbe una ripetizione dello stesso complemento):
Non ''da questa situazione non è più capace di uscirne'', ma ''da questa situazione non è più capace di uscire'',
Non ''da questa uccisione non si possono trarne...'', ma ''da questa uccisione non si possono trarre...''.
Non ''di questa tua condotta non ne vedo la ragione'', ma ''di questa tua condotta non vedo la ragione''.

Marginalmente: Pure io lo direi così Pure io direi così (mi sia concesso il piccolo ''fuori tema'').


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao e benvenuta! 

Le particelle clitiche devono essere legate al predicato di appartenenza.
Quindi, a mio avviso, per avere la possibilità di usare la "ne" con il significato di "da quel luogo" in una frase, bisogna che il predicato esprima l'idea di allontanamento, altrimenti ha valore prettamente pronominale.


----------



## wloskielove

Grazie ragazzi! 

Soprattutto grazie a Bearded, "ne parto" mi sembra quasi innaturale visto che non l'ho mai sentito usare ma se dici che è corretto tutto mi torna adesso


----------



## bearded

wloskielove said:


> "ne parto" mi sembra quasi innaturale visto che non l'ho mai sentito usare ma se dici che è corretto ...


''Partirne'' - nel senso di ''partire da questo/quel luogo'' è un 'espressione antiquata e letteraria.  Ecco un esempio: Antologia Romana. Vol 1-17. - Roma, Gregorio Settari 1775-1791. (ital.).  Questa è la ragione per cui ho aggiunto (ri): nell'Italiano di oggi è comunissimo ''ripartirne'' (es.: sono stato là, poi ne sono ripartito).




dragonseven said:


> Le particelle clitiche devono essere legate al predicato di appartenenza.
> Quindi, a mio avviso, per avere la possibilità di usare la "ne" con il significato di "da quel luogo" in una frase, bisogna che il predicato esprima l'idea di allontanamento, altrimenti ha valore prettamente pronominale.


 Ciao, Dragon.
Mi sembra una buona regola generale.  Certi casi tuttavia secondo me restano dubbi. Esempio:
''Sono stato in quel paese e te ne riporto alcuni souvenir'': riporto souvenir da quel paese o souvenir di quel paese? Che ne pensi?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded, 

penso che *ne* abbia principalmente valore locativo, avverbiale. Poi, tutto dipende dai casi che ricopre.
Tuttavia, dal mio punto di vista, se il verbo e il contesto lo permettono, *ne* ha entrambi i valori, ossia quello locativo e quello genitivo.
Vedendo la frase: «Ho preso dei _souvenir_ a Parigi, te ne ho portati alcuni.», aggiungendo alla fine sia "_souvenir_" sia "da/di Parigi" a me suona molto ridondante (se poi il part. pass. fosse al singolare non avrei alcun dubbio a ritenere *ne* con funzione solo avverbiale).
Dunque, *ne* sembra ricoprire ambo i valori, però ritengo che con «portare», *ne* abbia prevalentemente valore genitivo e partitivo (pronominale).
Diversamente, con «arrivare»:
«Ho preso il volo con del ritardo a Parigi, (ne) sono arrivato ora.».
Penso anche che, nella tua frase d'esempio come in quest'ultima sopra, *ne* si possa sottintendere (intendo, quando ha solo il valore avverbiale); almeno, non so se è corretto o meno, dalle mie parti diremmo: "Sono stato in Francia e t'ho portato alcuni _souvenir_.", non ci sembra che parlando serva specificare di dove sono né da dove vengono i _souvenir_.


----------



## elmajorero

bearded said:


> [...]
> Il post di GabrielH, sostanzialmente giusto quando estende il 'ne' ad altri verbi, mi dà l'occasione per un'osservazione: se nella stessa frase c'è già un complemento introdotto da 'di' oppure da 'da', non ci vuole più il 'ne' (sarebbe una ripetizione dello stesso complemento):
> Non ''da questa situazione non è più capace di uscirne'', ma ''da questa situazione non è più capace di uscire'',
> Non ''da questa uccisione non si possono trarne...'', ma ''da questa uccisione non si possono trarre...''.
> Non ''di questa tua condotta non ne vedo la ragione'', ma ''di questa tua condotta non vedo la ragione''.


Sai a quanti giornalisti italiani  dovresti far leggere e rileggere questo tuo post?


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Penso anche che, nella tua frase d'esempio come in quest'ultima sopra, *ne* si possa sottintendere (intendo, quando ha solo il valore avverbiale); almeno, non so se è corretto o meno, dalle mie parti diremmo: "Sono stato in Francia e t'ho portato alcuni _souvenir_.", non ci sembra che parlando serva specificare di dove sono né da dove vengono i _souvenir_


Hai ragione. Però suppongo che anche la mia frase *con *il _ne_ sia corretta, ed è a questa che si riferiva il mio dubbio ( togliere il _ne _rappresenta in un certo senso una soluzione per sfuggire al dilemma). Ti ringrazio della tua opinione, plausibile e razionale come sempre.



elmajorero said:


> Sai a quanti giornalisti italiani  dovresti far leggere e rileggere questo tuo post?


Speriamo che almeno qualcuno di loro ogni tanto dia un'occhiata al WRF...Ma sono scettico in proposito.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Hai ragione. Però suppongo che anche la mia frase *con *il _ne_ sia corretta, ed è a questa che si riferiva il mio dubbio


Certo che è corretta. 
Il tuo dubbio è strano perché non capisco quale differenza tu ponga tra «da quel luogo» e «di quel luogo»: per me, entrambe le locuzioni esprimono un moto da luogo (sempreché lo ammetta il predicato), il primo puramente, il secondo dietro il complemento d'origine. Il fatto è che con «riportare» mi suona meglio «da quel luogo» rispetto a «di quel luogo», ma non dico che non sia implicito:
«Sono stato in quel paese e ti riporto alcuni _souvenir _{di lí da lí}[=*ne*].»
Un altro esempio per chiarire meglio:
D: «C'è ancora del vino (nella bottiglia)?»
R: «Sí.», o «Sí, c'è.», o «Sí, ce *n'*è.» (qui *ne* è solo pronominale = "del vino")
D: «Me *ne* verseresti un bicchiere?», chiede l'impedito a versare ma ancora capace di bere. 
Anche qui *ne *ha entrambi i valori di locativo (dalla bottiglia / dal contenitore d'origine) e genitivo (di vino / di ciò):
«Mi verseresti un bicchiere {di vino dalla bottiglia}[=*ne*]?»
e non è piú genitivo partitivo [="del vino"]:
«(??)*Del vino*, mi verseresti un bicchiere?», bensí
«*Dalla bottiglia*, mi verseresti un bicchiere (di vino)?».


bearded said:


> Ti ringrazio della tua opinione, [...]


Prego! 


> [...] plausibile e razionale come sempre.


Grazie!


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Il tuo dubbio è strano


A me invece sembra un po' strano che una  particella 'ne' possa significare contemporaneamente 'da quel posto' e 'di quel posto' (cioè contemporaneamente moto da luogo e specificazione).  Capisco che la differenza all'atto pratico non sia importante, ma grammaticalmente....
Forse sono io ad essere 'stranamente' pignolo.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> A me invece sembra un po' strano che una particella 'ne' possa significare contemporaneamente 'da quel posto' e 'di quel posto' (cioè contemporaneamente moto da luogo e specificazione).


Credo sia cosí perché l'italiano *ne* deriva dal latino _inde_, che allora ricopriva entrambi i casi (_ab-_lativo e _ad_-lativo).
Ma potrei anche sbagliare, di latino so pochissimo. 

Edit:
A proposito ho trovato questo (v. p.57):
"[P]er interpretare e analizzare correttamente il partitivo non si deve dimenticare la sua natura semantica essenzialmente _locativa_, confermata dall’etimologia: con una struttura partitiva si esprime la separazione da un luogo. Adottando questo punto di vista, si unifica il _ne _partitivo al _ne _locativo, che conserva [...] un significato ablativo. La mia proposta è che non abbiamo due _ne _diversi, uno partitivo e uno locativo, ma un unico _ne _locativo (= NEloc), di significato ablativo, utilizzato anche in contesti partitivi.
[...] [Q]uando è usato in strutture locative il NEloc esprime l’origine di un movimento da un luogo (aspetto locativo _ab_-lativo) a un altro luogo (aspetto locativo _ad_-lativo); quando è usato in strutture partitive, il NEloc esprime la separazione di una parte da un insieme (aspetto locativo _ab_-lativo) a costituire un nuovo insieme (aspetto locativo _ad_-lativo)."


----------



## bearded

Interessante.  Grazie, dragon.


----------



## dragonseven

Prego! È un piacere!


----------



## francisgranada

Domanda _ad marginem_:


dragonseven said:


> ...  «Ho preso dei _souvenir_ a Parigi, te ne ho portati alcuni.» ...


In questa frase concreta la particella ne, non si riferisce piuttosto ai _souvenir_?
(cioè, "ti ho portato qualche souvenir _da quelli che avevo comprato"_ e non "ti ho portato qualche souvenir _di/da Parigi"_)


----------



## bearded

Anche in relazione al #15 di francis, vorrei esprimere un'altra mia incertezza:  perché si contemplano solo il valore locativo e quello partitivo del 'ne' (anche nel bel testo universitario citato da dragon)?  Se dico ''la bambina era triste ed io ne ho notato l'espressione'',  oppure ''mi hai presentato il tuo amico e me ne hai parlato bene'', il 'ne' tiene il luogo di altri complementi (specificazione, argomento...).  Sono tutte ''estensioni'' di un iniziale complemento di moto da luogo/allontanamento, secondo l'etimologia da 'inde'?  Specialmente nel caso del complemento di argomento, la derivazione mi appare semanticamente un po'...faticosa. Magari dragon troverà un altro testo chiarificatore al riguardo.

Quanto al #15, mi pare che la frase ammetta entrambe le interpretazioni: quella ''partitiva'' mi sembra prevalere (io però direi ''*di *quelli''), ma l'espressione è veramente ambigua.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> (io però direi ''*di *quelli'')


Anch'io, dopo aver riletto ad alta voce quello che avevo scritto . Grazie.


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> In questa frase concreta la particella ne, non si riferisce piuttosto ai _souvenir_?
> (cioè, "ti ho portato qualche souvenir _da quelli che avevo comprato"_ e non "ti ho portato qualche souvenir _di/da Parigi"_)


Ciao Francis,
sono d'accordo con te  :


dragonseven said:


> Dunque, *ne* sembra ricoprire ambo i valori, però ritengo che con «portare», *ne* abbia prevalentemente valore genitivo e partitivo (pronominale).



@bearded Ciao!
Essendo di fretta e indisposto, provo ad essere un po' piú specifico e, possibilmente, chiaro nel merito a quanto ho inserito finora nei miei messaggi. 
Anzitutto, l'oggetto della domanda in OP è il valore avverbiale di ne, poi si è giunti alla richiesta di delucidazioni nel caso in cui questo fosse semanticamente ambiguo ed è entrato in discussione anche il suo valore di partitivo. E qui sarebbe opportuno soffermarsi lasciando esclusi gli altri valori, ché porterebbero a riflettere su questioni che non sono propriamente in tema.
Per avere valore avverbiale, ne deve modificare il verbo d'appartenenza, ossia è il predicato verbale che ne influenza il valore specifico.
Personalmente, sostengo che in presenza di predicati che lo consentano --ad es., come gli inaccusativi che permettono il complemento di moto da luogo (_arrivare, cadere, fuggire, partire, tornare_ ecc.)-- ne abbia principalmente valore avverbiale e, viceversa, quello pronominale nel caso dei transitivi (come quelli già citati: _portare, trarre, vedere_).

Un esempio che, in un certo senso, mi pare illuminante sulla funzione della preposizione nel moto da luogo:

«Uscirne.» <-- «Uscire da casa.» o «Uscire di casa»? «... dall'ospedale» o «... di prigione»?


(  Abbiate pazienza... )


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> Un esempio che, in un certo senso, mi pare illuminante sulla funzione della preposizione nel moto da luogo: «Uscirne.» <-- «Uscire da casa.» o «Uscire di casa»? «... dall'ospedale» o «... di prigione»?


Ciao Dragon. Questo sembra di confermare la mia impressione personale, cioè che la particella _ne _si usa _prevalentemente/preferibilmente _nei casi che hanno il valore/senso di _genitivo_, oppure - in genere - se esso si riferisce alle espressioni introdotte  o introducibili dalla preposizine _di_. Siete d'accordo?

Ho una domanda a proposito:
1. C'è tanta gente in questa casa ... Voglio uscirne più presto possibile.
2. C'è tanta gente a Parigi... Voglio uscirne più presto possibile.
Nel primo caso quel _ne _mi pare perfettamente ok, ma nel secondo esempio non mi suona tanto bene. Probabilmente mi sbaglio, ma vorrei sapere l'opinione di voi madrelingua. Insomma, la particella _ne _con riferimento a _Parigi _(un nome proprio)_, _non vi suona un po' insolito?


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Personalmente, sostengo che in presenza di predicati che lo consentano --ad es., come gli inaccusativi che permettono il complemento di moto da luogo (_arrivare, cadere, fuggire, partire, tornare_ ecc.)-- ne abbia principalmente valore avverbiale e, viceversa, quello pronominale nel caso dei transitivi (come quelli già citati: _portare, trarre, vedere_


Sì, sono d'accordo, ed in questo contesto è giusto anche il tuo avverbio 'principalmente' (infatti la piccola dose di ambiguità nasce dal fatto che anche i transitivi ammettono il complemento di moto da luogo..).



dragonseven said:


> indisposto


Auguri!




francisgranada said:


> non vi suona un po' insolito?


Sì, in questa frase suonerebbe meglio ''c'è tanta gente _nella città_ di Parigi: voglio uscirne _al _più presto..''.  Non so perché, ma in altro contesto il riferimento di 'ne' al nome proprio non sembrerebbe strano: ad es. ''Parigi è troppo affollata: voglio allontanarmene''.


----------

